

Scribd web traffic higher than its YC peers (based on alexa data) - Sam_Odio
http://www.alexa.com/data/details/traffic_details/scribd.com?site0=reddit.com&site1=scribd.com&site2=loopt.com&site3=justin.tv&site4=weebly.com&y=r&z=3&h=300&w=610&u%5B%5D=reddit.com&u%5B%5D=scribd.com&u%5B%5D=loopt.com&u%5B%5D=justin.tv&u%5B%5D=weebly.com&x=2008-04-17T20%3A30%3A49.000Z&check=www.alexa.com&signature=WyZq9KwNca%2FLk9rz92ZBplUyHiM%3D&range=max&size=Medium

======
noodle
1) alexa? c'mon.

2) scribd is much more search engine friendly than almost any other
application i know. i find results for them all the time on random crap i
search for. to note, it almost never actually helps me with the information
i'm searching on, but it does get me to view their page.

3) reddit is more meta-oriented and niche. loopt is cell phone stuff. weebly
is a service provider, if you don't want their service you won't hit their
page. justin.tv is competing with giants. scribd has a sweet spot almost
designed for traffic generation.

------
pg
Loopt is a cell phone application. People don't use it by going to the web
site.

~~~
Sam_Odio
I couldn't think of a 4th YC startup with traffic close to scribd's. We hear
about loopt a lot, so I just thought I would add it for comparison.

This wasn't intended to be a comparison of the popularity of the services. I
posted the link because I hadn't before realized how large scribd's web
presence is.

------
Readmore
I like Compete.com better than Alexa.

[http://siteanalytics.compete.com/scribd.com+weebly.com+reddi...](http://siteanalytics.compete.com/scribd.com+weebly.com+reddit.com/?metric=uv)

It tells a different story but the outcome is still the same. For Scribd to
have higher traffic than Reddit is pretty impressive.

~~~
Readmore
Compete also shows Yellowpages.com with much higher traffic than Scribd, but
they do beat twitter.

[http://siteanalytics.compete.com/scribd.com+twitter.com+yell...](http://siteanalytics.compete.com/scribd.com+twitter.com+yellowpages.com/?metric=uv)

~~~
paul9290
Interesting about Twitter going from 500 to 1,900 on Alexa. It's compete
ranking and now its most current alexa ranking match up, as compete ranks it
2K.

Though were sure to see it's ranking go back up to 500 and beyond. It's the
next huge thing, just like MySpace and Facebook!

------
jshen
i hate scribd. the reason it gets traffic is deceptive search engine rankings.
I refuse to ever go there again after being falsely sent to a page that did
not have the information it ranked for multiple times.

